# Our order has arrived!



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

We put a reservation on this guy aways back (back before we planned on taking a road trip and picking up three bucks!) I told Keith we may be interested in a doeling instead, but he was blessed with two bucks from the kidding we reserved, and just how on earth could we say NO to this guy?
http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/images/Z28.jpg 
S: Rosasharn TL Cauldron *S
SS: ++B ARMCH Rosasharn's Tiger L +*S E 
SD: Rosasharn's UK Witch Hazel 5*D VG
D: ARMCH NC PromisedLand Sunni-Beau-No 3*D
DS: +B NC PromisedLand MG Beau +*S
DD: GCH ARMCH PromisedLand GoodDay SunShine *M 2*D E91

So of course we are putting a deposit on him and expect him to be here in about 3-4 weeks! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats! I hope he turns out really well for you


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow! :drool: What a beauty!! And look at those bloodlines!! CONGRATS!!!! :clap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Oh Im SO excited!- we picked him based on the animals in his pedigree, but wow he sure got the extra icing on the cake with his coloring  
We requested to name him too and Keith was fine with that so he will be NC Promisedland RC Salvatore *S :greengrin: 

Now I have to go sell a few that werent perviously for sale! :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

NOPE Could not say no. Just way to cute.


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Congrats!! He is darling!

Jennah


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.....he is cute :greengrin:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats! I am a huge PL admirer - a topnotch program. I especially love the Beau line.


----------

